# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Aspekte nga jeta e Anjshtajnit

## Vinjol

Albert Ajnshtajn, ishte një gjeni i rrallë, është ai që zbuloi teorinë e relativitetit dhe njihet si babai i fizikës moderne. Falë inteligjencës së tij, emri i tij Ajnshtajn, është shndërruar në sinonim të gjenialitetit.

Gjatë rinisë së tij, nuk arriti të gjejë një punë të përshtatshme, u përball me probleme nga më të ndryshmet në jetën bashkëshortore dhe e ardhmja e fëmijëve dukej e zymtë. Njëri prej fëmijëve vuante nga skizofrenia, kurse tjetri jetonte larg dy prindërve. Nacionalistët gjermanë e përndoqën sepse ishte çifut gjerman, ndërkohë që njerëz të tjerë orvateshin ta privojnë nga të drejtat për shkak të teorive të veta. Të gjitha këto, e detyruan të braktisë Gjermaninë dhe të emigrojë në Amerikë. Para vdekjes, shërbimi sekret amerikan e akuzoi për bindje komuniste për shkak të kritikave që i kishte adresuar kapitalizmit. Një herë, ai shkroi:"Jam shndërruar në një rrugaç dhe ngatërrestar në atdheun tim të ri, kjo për shkak të paaftësisë time për të mbyllur gojën dhe për të duruar gjithçka që ndodh këtu."

Edhe pse ishte çifut dhe i ndikuar nga sionizmi në një fazë të jetës së tij, ai i ndryshonte gjithmonë mendimet e veta. Kur i ofruan postin e presidentit të Izraelit, ai u tha:"Unë jam njeri i shkencës jo i politikës." Para komisionit anglo-amerikan, ai shprehu pakënaqësinë e tij për idenë e shtetit hebre duke thënë:"Kam qenë gjithmonë kundër kësaj ideje."

Ajnshtajnit i trokiti fati në derë për tu bërë një nga njerëzit më të famshëm në botë, por ai preferoi modestinë dhe thjeshtësinë e tij, duke e zhveshur veten nga çdo tipar dallues.

Shpesh herë ai thoshte:"Kur kam qenë i vogël, gjithçka që doja ishte të ulem në një qoshe dhe të bëj punën time, pa tërhequr vëmendjen e askujt. Kurse tani, shiheni vetë çfarë më ka ngjarë!"

Tregohet se një herë, ai ishte gjatë rrugës për të mbajtur një leksion. Shoferi i tij, i thotë:"Zotëri, unë e di që mbajtja e leksioneve dhe përgjigja ndaj pyetjeve të auditorit është diçka që u është bërë monotoni dhe u ka dalë qejfit. Çfarë mendoni që t'ju zëvendësoj unë në këtë leksion, aq më tepër që auditori nuk ju njeh personalisht? Unë u ngjaj shumë edhe fizikisht, flokët i kam njëlloj si të tuat dhe ia kam idenë se për çfarë do të flas."

Ajnshtajnit i pëlqeu kjo ide. Me të mbërritur, shoferi u ngjit në foltore, ndërkohë që shkencëtari vetë u ul në rreshtat e fundit, i veshur si shofer!

Leksioni shkoi për së mbari. Diku nga fundi, një pedagog u ngrit dhe i drejtoi folësit, të cilin e mendonte se është Ajnshtajni, një pyetje tejet të vështirë, me dëshirën për ta vënë në siklet shkencëtarin para gjithë atij kallaballëku.

Këtu, ligjëruesi që në fakt ishte shoferi i Ajnshtajnit, i dha një buzëqeshje profesorit dhe i tha:"Pyetja juaj është mediokre i nderuar, pasi përgjigjen e kësaj pyetjeje, e di dhe shoferi im, i cili do të vijë në çast dhe ti përgjigjet!"

Menjëherë u ngrit Ajnshtajni që qëndronte ulur në rreshtat e fundit të sallës dhe iu përgjigj pyetjes në mënyrë të shkoqitur, duke i lënë me gojë hapur të pranishmit.

----------

